# Beautiful Work by Hogan's Casting



## Dayhiker

Boy, if I ever wished I was a good photographer, it is now. My pictures will NOT do justice to this:

You may remember my custom-fitted natural below.










Well, Peter from Hogan's Castings, who advertises here on the forum, offered to make a casting of it -- absolutely free of charge! I jumped on his offer and he came through with stunning results. Peter, I just cannot thank you enough. I just wish I could do your work photographic justice here.









Notice the beautiful laser etching -- my name on the right fork!

































There it is. Words fail me. This is just an amazing piece of work, and I am honored to that the guys at Hogan's did this for me. Thanks again.


----------



## baumstamm

wow!!! absolutly great!!!


----------



## Bugar

Yeah-THAT'S REALLY NICE=NICE I SAY-NICE


----------



## Dayhiker

By the way, I forgot to mention that it is cast in bronze. They offered me the choice of bronze, brass, or aluminum.


----------



## harpersgrace

That is very cool, a modern classic, something to be cherished for years and years.


----------



## ZDP-189

That'll be even better once it's patinated. Is is solid or hollow?

I'd like to see a sculpted pine or hinoki boardcut in a wire-brushed finish. That would bring out the natural wood grain and would avoid undercuts that would affect casting in green sand.


----------



## Dayhiker

ZDP-189 said:


> That'll be even better once it's patinated. Is is solid or hollow?
> 
> I'd like to see a sculpted pine or hinoki boardcut in a wire-brushed finish. That would bring out the natural wood grain and would avoid undercuts that would affect casting in green sand.


It's solid, mate -- could double as a blackjack!


----------



## smitty

Wow ! That is so awesome ! Maybe they will offer a price to cast favorite slingshots as part of their services ? Words fail me also. That slingshot is so amazing. I'm stunned !


----------



## Dayhiker

smitty said:


> Maybe they will offer a price to cast favorite slingshots as part of their services ? !


Smitty, that IS a service they already offer. Check out their website.


----------



## Hugues

Wonderful piece, bet you're proud of it!

What website are you talking about?
Any adress?


----------



## ZDP-189

Dayhiker said:


> Maybe they will offer a price to cast favorite slingshots as part of their services ? !


Smitty, that IS a service they already offer. Check out their website.
[/quote]

I've checked their profile, searched the forum, googled them in various permutations, all repeated a few times over and I have never found their website. They should become a forum vendor/ advertiser.


----------



## Rayshot

How can we not like it !? Beautiful in bronze!


----------



## Dayhiker

Check out this post:


 Group: Site Vendor
 Posts: 32
 Joined: 21-April 10
 LocationSheffield Yorkshire England UK
 Posted 21 April 2010 - 02:49 PM

My Sons and I have just started makeing slingshots/catapults in cast metal.we cast aluminium(Bs1490 LM25)spec
Brass(Bs1490 DCB3)spec
Bronze(Bs1490 LG2)spe
all the castings we make are HAND MADE useing Greensand casting methold or We can use the lost wax process the casting are then put throu a 3 stage finising process and a final high pollising .Our foundry is based in Sheffield (South Yorkshire)England UK .I myself have over 35 year in the casting industery.I lert my trade makeing castings for the Gold &Silversmiths makeing casting such as tray hdls claret jug hdls and all manner of fine castings.My sons are both now lerning ther trade,as green sand moulders a dieing art here in the uk..
there apprentiship will take them 5 years to learn.We pride our selfs on delivering a First Class Product that both we and our custamer can proude of.We are in the process of developing a web site ,if you wish to take a look at some of our products we have some on uk ebay under the name of milbro (Pro Shot) . We are also offering the service of reproducing your very own Slingshots/Catapults in cast metal
This is a unique service that no other manufacturer as yet as ever offerd to do.In the next few weeks we will be advertising on this fantastic forum .we have the abilite to cast 1off or 1000 off each one been given the same level of care to make sure that you are very happy with your slingshot/catapult.As part of our development programe we are in the process of developing a new .44 slug the moulds to make the slugs will be cast in high grade Aluminium LM25 giveing you the ability to cast your very own ammo.

I guess they don't have their website working yet.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi Every one
Just like to say a BIG THANKYOU to you all for your nice comments on the 
work that we did on DAYHIKER fork .It was a pleasure to work with a well made pattern.
We are a site Vendor but have had problems geting our advert up Aaron as be grate help
but we still are having problems.As for a web site this to is a bone of contention still .we need out side people to get ther act together here in the UK.If eny one would like us to cast ther slingshot wether it be a board cut /natural /or hand made we can do it .Just contact me on the members post box.THANKS PETE @Hogansonscastings


----------



## Recurves1

Amazing!


----------



## we66y357

Dayhiker said:


> Boy, if I ever wished I was a good photographer, it is now. My pictures will NOT do justice to this:
> 
> You may remember my custom-fitted natural below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Peter from Hogan's Castings, who advertises here on the forum, offered to make a casting of it -- absolutely free of charge! I jumped on his offer and he came through with stunning results. Peter, I just cannot thank you enough. I just wish I could do your work photographic justice here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the beautiful laser etching -- my name on the right fork!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is. Words fail me. This is just an amazing piece of work, and I am honored to that the guys at Hogan's did this for me. Thanks again.


hogans castings are currently building their new wesite(milbro pro shot.com)check it out - nice gati i have had a few cast myself over the years by different companies-these days i prefer the cold water cut method from a solid bloke as its much much stronger(not that it matters when made in various metals)but i can always get a better finish that way as there are no pigments from the casting once the metal has settled-my son supplis hogans with their new theraband gold flatbands-great guys to deal with and splendid service-please feel free to view my gallery of all my own personal slingshots-great work and happy shooting my friend


----------



## Devoman

That is too cool, you should be proud! I may try to get one and solid gold and tell my wife its not a toy but an investment lol !


----------



## GreyOwl

Wonderful bronze work and cool pics. Thanks


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Devoman said:


> That is too cool, you should be proud! I may try to get one and solid gold and tell my wife its not a toy but an investment lol !


Hi if you want we can do it we cast in 9ct or 18ct GOLD Silver 925 go on she need never no









still think this is a fantastic looking slingshot if i do say so


----------



## NaturalFork

This makes me very confident regarding the rufus casting. If that ever comes to fruition.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Has anyone ever said a bad word about their work?


----------



## 919h

Very nice Work !

Xavier


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Has anyone ever said a bad word about their work?


We do our very best to make sure that every slingshot we make is of the highest quality .I ask myself the same question every time i pack a catapult for ebay or a scallops /predator for sum of the forum gyes 
WOULD I PAY MY HARD HERNT CASH OUT FOR THIS PRODUCT if not? then it DONT GO OUT THE DOOR simpel .Has my father who was a master craftsman allways said LAD IT TAKES HAS LONG TO MAKE A GOOD ONE AS IT DOES TO MAKE A BAD ONE still ringing in my ears 40 years on.
thank to every one who has sapported us in our time as a site vendor 
all the best
Pete


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Thats awesome


----------



## Lacumo

Very nice!


----------



## Dr J

Very well done, you should be justly proud if it!


----------

